# LuckyPenny's Luna



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Soooo proud of LuckyPenny and her girl, Celebrations Over The Moon THDX CD CGCA CCA. First time in Open, fourth place with her first leg!! Her breeder, me, is very proud of this team who work so very well together. Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations and best of luck!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Huge congratulations!!*

A huge congratulations!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you, Janice! Very proud of my girl, Luna. She was such a good girl, and did everything I asked her to do. We have been training every day and working hard for this trial and it feels good to do well! Resting up tonight for another go at it tomorrow! She is following in Grandma's Cookie's paw steps!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck for another great day tomorrow. Go Luna!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Luna's talented and good looking! Congratulations AND best of luck tomorrow


----------



## Tripp43 (Oct 30, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Luna, and best of luck tomorrow. You won't need it though, Luna is fantastic and very smart looking.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Go Team Luna  Congratulations to LuckyPenny, Luna and Sally's Mom all


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Okay, day two of the shows and we Qed again! First place in Open A with a 191 1/2!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Great job, Lauren and Luna!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Lucky Penny said:


> Okay, day two of the shows and we Qed again! First place in Open A with a 191 1/2!


Way to go Luna! Big congratulations to all.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Team Luna  Congratulations again !!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Luna, half sister to my heart dog, Emmie. So proud of Lauren and the work she has done for this..and so proud of Luna. She is not only a terrific pet, but also a therapy dog. Additionally works on obedience and agility..a wonderful all around girl. Never mind her forays into conformation and her easily attained CCA.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to all!!!!! Such a pretty girl too!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Thank you to Sally's Mom for breeding such a wonderful dog! Love Luna, she is my best friend. We train every day and work hard for our goals!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

A big congratulations from me! Luna looks so proud


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Well done girls, a huge congratulations!


----------

